# Is 51990 a gender specific?



## tammarin (Mar 20, 2013)

When doing a robotic assisted laparoscopic radical prostatectomy he also performs an anterior urethropexy stitch and a bilateral lymphadenectomy.

I key 55866, 38571, and 51990, I use to have no problems getting paid for the 51990, now Medicare denies it stating does not correspond with their sex. I had my physician dicatate a letter and sent appeal, they were paying for it and now they are not.

Anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 20, 2013)

This isn't my specialty but there is a 2012 CPT Assistant that nearly mimics your coding and the question was pertaining to the male's genital system.  The suggested codes were 55866 and 51990/51992 (depending on the scenario). Have you called Medicare to see if this is an internal edit issue that needs correcting?


----------



## twizzle (Mar 20, 2013)

tammarin said:


> When doing a robotic assisted laparoscopic radical prostatectomy he also performs an anterior urethropexy stitch and a bilateral lymphadenectomy.
> 
> I key 55866, 38571, and 51990, I use to have no problems getting paid for the 51990, now Medicare denies it stating does not correspond with their sex. I had my physician dicatate a letter and sent appeal, they were paying for it and now they are not.
> 
> ...



51990 is NOT gender specific


----------

